

Sales Tricks: People Prefer Larger Denominations of the Same Thing - goopot
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/02/students-think-that-bigger-numbers-must-mean-something.ars

======
wccrawford
I thought this was a pretty well-known phenomenon. When comparing things, I
always convert the numbers into the same scale... For most things, I pick a
scale I'm comfortable with and convert to that. Months is a good one for long
time ranges and work for converting everything from days to years. Pounds for
weight, yards (or meters, really) for short distances, miles for long.

And if the things you're comparing are so far different that you can't fit
both on the larger scale, do you really need to compare them?

------
SamReidHughes
Finally! A justification for charging in picodollars.

